# I think I overdosed my hamster by tenX his daily amount of itrafungol?



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

My hamster may have ringworm and I was given a syringe and medicine to give to him through the mouth. I am meant to give him 0.02ml a day but I gave him 0,2?! I don't know whether that's 0.2ml or 0.02ml 
If I did give him 0.2ml will it kill him? And should I carry on with his medicine? In the last hour since I gave it to him he seems normal. I have attached pictures of the medicine bottle and syringe. He is a Syrian hamster who weighs 190 grams. Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

On the syringe, 0.02ml is the second line from the top. It will be literally a tiny drop of medication.

If you drew up to the number 20, that's 0.2ml and is 10x what he was prescribed. That is serious and you need to speak to your vet as soon as possible. This class of medication is toxic to the liver if overdosed.


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

Okay but it's at night now. If I leave it will he survive? I mean should he look in pain etc. As atm he's his high energy self? Also I don't have any money and I don't think my parents will pay for him to be seen . If he does survive should I not give him the medication for a week or so?


----------



## Magnum dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Ryan Thompson said:


> My hamster may have ringworm and I was given a syringe and medicine to give to him through the mouth. I am meant to give him 0.02ml a day but I gave him 0,2?! I don't know whether that's 0.2ml or 0.02ml
> If I did give him 0.2ml will it kill him? And should I carry on with his medicine? In the last hour since I gave it to him he seems normal. I have attached pictures of the medicine bottle and syringe. He is a Syrian hamster who weighs 190 grams. Thanks for your help in advance


I'd skip his next dose just incase you did give him too much tho if after a few hours he's fine, i wouldn't worry about giving him his next dose


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

Magnum dog said:


> I'd skip his next dose just incase you did give him too much tho if after a few hours he's fine, i wouldn't worry about giving him his next dose


Okay thankyou for the help, I have contacted an online vets that will give me advise. I really hope he's okay, before I went to bed he was resting, I touched him and he jumped up and moved around like normal. I know it's not the best thing to scare him but I need to make sure he's not dying or anything


----------



## Magnum dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Ryan Thompson said:


> Okay thankyou for the help, I have contacted an online vets that will give me advise. I really hope he's okay, before I went to bed he was resting, I touched him and he jumped up and moved around like normal. I know it's not the best thing to scare him but I need to make sure he's not dying or anything


Your OP was hours ago so if you'd overdosed him, you'd be seeing signs long before now, the fact he jumped up when you touched him means he's doing well so have a good night's sleep, your lil one will be just fine when you wake up in the morning. Do update tho on how he's doing. Hope he recovers soon, ringworm is horrible, i caught it from my dog once lol


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

I just checked on him now as I just woke up and he was resting and slowly moving around but I think that is because I accidentally just woke him up. I'm gonna leave him but I think he'll survive. Luckily I realised I was giving him the wrong amount after the first day...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

If you have over dosed him then you need to phone a vet asap...
Leaving him be to see how he is, is very dangerous advise...A vet has posted and given the OP sound advise so please follow that.


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> If you have over dosed him then you need to phone a vet asap...
> Leaving him be to see how he is, is very dangerous advise...A vet has posted and given the OP sound advise so please follow that.


I have contacted a vets online and am waiting for a reply


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Phoning the vets he is registered with will be much faster..Why not contact the vet that prescribed the meds?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OP, you 'contacted' the vet 9 hours ago, have you received any advice ? Your hamster needs veterinary care *now, *ideally 9 hours ago !


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Magnum dog said:


> Your OP was hours ago so if you'd overdosed him, you'd be seeing signs long before now


This is not true. Itraconazole toxicity doesn't work that way. Please refrain from giving advice if you aren't certain of what you're saying.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I can never quite get my head round why pet owners will ask an online vet or, even odder, _strangers on a forum, _rather than just call the vet with whom the pets are registered. Just by chance, OP managed to get advice from Ceiling Kitty at that time of day (night).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Calvine said:


> I can never quite get my head round why pet owners will ask an online vet or, even odder, _strangers on a forum, _rather than just call the vet with whom the pets are registered. Just by chance, OP managed to get advice from Ceiling Kitty at that time of day (night).


But obviously didn't take it !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ryan Thompson said:


> I don't have any money


In addition to which, OP doesn't think parents will cough up for vet either. So it's wait and see. I'm guessing if he rang his own vet and was told to take the hamster in, he would ignore that too??


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How is your hamster?


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

Calvine said:


> I can never quite get my head round why pet owners will ask an online vet or, even odder, _strangers on a forum, _rather than just call the vet with whom the pets are registered. Just by chance, OP managed to get advice from Ceiling Kitty at that time of day (night).


I just called the vets and they didn't pick up, I will try them again in half an hour


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

He


Animallover26 said:


> How is your hamster?


He's fine, just sleeping at the moment


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> This is not true. Itraconazole toxicity doesn't work that way. Please refrain from giving advice if you aren't certain of what you're saying.


Will I notice any side effects from the overdose?


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

Everyone I contacted the vets and they said to not give it to him for the next 5 days, so that means I will be starting him back on it on the 8th of July? (I gave himhthe overdose Monday night) And if there's signs of unusual behaviour or diahrea to call them


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ryan Thompson said:


> Everyone I contacted the vets and they said to not give it to him for the next 5 days, so that means I will be starting him back on it on the 8th of July? (I gave himhthe overdose Monday night) And if there's signs of unusual behaviour or diahrea to call them


Pleased to hear you contacted the vets.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed he is okay.

This thread shows the importance of seeking veterinary advice and not relying on random comments on the internet - the advice given was quite different.


----------



## Ryan Thompson (Jun 30, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed he is okay.
> 
> This thread shows the importance of seeking veterinary advice and not relying on random comments on the internet - the advice given was quite different.


Yeah that's true, thanks for the help though as I may not of called them if I didn't ask here...


----------

